# Carolina skiff j12 w/ 20 hp suzuki



## Whiskeydaddy (Dec 13, 2020)

Sorry for the duplicated pictures man first time here and I did it on my phone.


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

First of all, I’m no expert but my first impression is the motor is mounted too low. The motor anti-cavitation plate (just above the prop) should be even with the bottom of the hull. I’d make sure that is done before you invest in trim tabs.


----------



## Whiskeydaddy (Dec 13, 2020)

Mikem1981 said:


> First of all, I’m no expert but my first impression is the motor is mounted too low. The motor anti-cavitation plate (just above the prop) should be even with the bottom of the hull. I’d make sure that is done before you invest in trim tabs.



It does look a little low, id have to raise it about 4 inches, how the heck am I suppose to do that lol?


----------



## Whiskeydaddy (Dec 13, 2020)

The transom plate its on now, I'm trying to find a taller one and can't find anything like this, can someone link me one please? Want to buy one a.s.a.p so I can take my boy out fishing before my Christmas break from work!!


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

Yeah I saw that your motor is already mounted as high as it can go on your transom plate. And how that is on will make it difficult to extend. If there is an easy way to remove and raise the plate 4” and insert marine plywood at the correct thickness, width and height for the extension and glass that in might give you what you need. I realize that isn’t simple no matter how you slice it. 

Adding trim tabs now might help but I’d rather someone else chime in on your best options. And that’s now a cheap fix. 

Sure want your kid to fish before Christmas too!


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Vance JPL2410SB 5'' Setback Mini-Jack Plate for Gheenoe and Clamp-On Engines


The JPL2410SB is a miniature single-adjusting jacking plate developed for smaller tiller type outboard engine designs. It is capable of vertically lifting outboard 3" with an offset of 5" from transom."




www.vancemfg.com





Thats the quickest fix.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

It looks like you have a 20” shaft engine on what should be a 15” transom. So if that is the case, the easiest thing to do in your situation is sell that engine and get a 15” shaft.


----------



## Mikem1981 (Feb 2, 2018)

Omegadef and Zaned offer great solutions. I would offer that an Atlas Microjacker jack plate could also work. I have one on my skiff. It does create some challenges to mount though.


----------



## Whiskeydaddy (Dec 13, 2020)

ZaneD said:


> It looks like you have a 20” shaft engine on what should be a 15” transom. So if that is the case, the easiest thing to do in your situation is sell that engine and get a 15” shaft.


Definitely don't wanna sell the motor lol


----------



## Whiskeydaddy (Dec 13, 2020)

Mikem1981 said:


> Omegadef and Zaned offer great solutions. I would offer that an Atlas Microjacker jack plate could also work. I have one on my skiff. It does create some challenges to mount though.


Can you link me broski?


----------



## Whiskeydaddy (Dec 13, 2020)

Mikem1981 said:


> First of all, I’m no expert but my first impression is the motor is mounted too low. The motor anti-cavitation plate (just above the prop) should be even with the bottom of the hull. I’d make sure that is done before you invest in trim tabs.


Out of all honestly in this picture doesn't it look okay or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Whiskeydaddy (Dec 13, 2020)

ZaneD said:


> It looks like you have a 20” shaft engine on what should be a 15” transom. So if that is the case, the easiest thing to do in your situation is sell that engine and get a 15” shaft.


Doesn't this look okay or did I do it wrong?


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Whiskeydaddy said:


> Doesn't this look okay or did I do it wrong?


The Cav plate is supposed to be about even with the bottom of the hull, based on that picture the engine is sitting a few inches too low because it is a long shaft. The correct fix is to buy a 15” shaft outboard.


----------



## Whiskeydaddy (Dec 13, 2020)

ZaneD said:


> The Cav plate is supposed to be about even with the bottom of the hull, based on that picture the engine is sitting a few inches too low because it is a long shaft. The correct fix is to buy a 15” shaft outboard.



What if I raise the motor up and build the transom higher, or swap shafts?


----------



## Whiskeydaddy (Dec 13, 2020)

ZaneD said:


> The Cav plate is supposed to be about even with the bottom of the hull, based on that picture the engine is sitting a few inches too low because it is a long shaft. The correct fix is to buy a 15” shaft outboard.


Maybe I'm dumb but I used a straight edge in this picture here, and it's even with the bottom of the boat, no?


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

First thing you need to do is order a “tiny tach”. Get one on Amazon for $15. It will tell you what is going on. 
You should be getting around 6000 rpms. That is where you need to start.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Also looking at the pictures if you do need to go higher you could add a manual jack plate for about $200. That would give you height and setback.


----------



## Whiskeydaddy (Dec 13, 2020)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> Also looking at the pictures if you do need to go higher you could add a manual jack plate for about $200. That would give you height and setback.


Just ordered the tiny tach, and I don't know the picture i put that plate above the prop is even with the boat when I use a straight edge, so I'm kind of convinced it doesn't need to go higher, unless if I used the straight edge wrong as seen in the photos.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

how fast was the boat going when you said you had trouble getting on plane?


----------

